# Both Uber and Lyft have full control over your rides boys.



## Uberspaceshipdriver (Aug 17, 2018)

Luck is a thing of the past, I mean... who the hell needs luck in a contractor gig? Especially when you aren't one and just telling the government you are because smart peoplez needz moar moneyz?

Running multiple statistics when they are or are not aware I am manipulating their system has given me insight in their design, it's actually possible to enter a "random" side of things in their apps, just not when it's your turn to take a hit because your hourly/trip rate has exceeded their analysis.

To elaborate, did you know accepting everything (in most average markets) will get you at the very least 10 bucks an hour? Coincidence? Nah, notice the relentless 3 mile trips you get spammed on just to keep up with the 10 bucks an hour lie.

If you don't believe me, just grab everything and keep moving towards wherever you wanna go, watch them prioritize you when you aren't getting to the bare min income, oh and when the area you are covering isn't enough to keep up, watch them give you a trip to the airport to make you queue and then give you a long trip to match design.

I hate control freaks, they remind me of the NWO.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

First of all - there are women drivers, also, so address your rantings to both sexes. Second -- your writing is your opinion. If you are only making $10/hour, why bother ??


----------



## Uberspaceshipdriver (Aug 17, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> First of all - there are women drivers, also, so address your rantings to both sexes. Second -- your writing is your opinion. If you are only making $10/hour, why bother ??


I don't make 10 bucks an hour, I make 25 to 30 on X on an average market, SF or NY or something else would be higher.

I said 10 bucks is the BARE MINIMUM, read and understand what I am trying to inculcate.

I could care less about what you want me to refer to, we are all "man" after all, get with reality and not the times.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

There are youtube video & patents that imply how much control they have. 

It all started when pax had to enter their destinations.

TLDR: get another gig.


----------



## Uberspaceshipdriver (Aug 17, 2018)

dirtylee said:


> There are youtube video & patents that imply how much control they have.
> 
> It all started when pax had to enter their destinations.
> 
> TLDR: get another gig.


Nonono, you misunderstand...

I'm not saying how much clients pay or anything, I dig deeper into the app's design.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Well this changes everything


----------



## Uberspaceshipdriver (Aug 17, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Well this changes everything


To know how to avoid it is the next step though.


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Don go back to sleep.


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> First of all - there are women drivers, also, so address your rantings to both sexes. Second -- your writing is your opinion. If you are only making $10/hour, why bother ??


I haven't laughed so hard in a while

Totally got me

Such a ridiculous statement with the address women too comment


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I think hes trying to say they play favorites , and feed those that are new,women,type of cars or just the ones they like.


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

Uberspaceshipdriver said:


> Luck is a thing of the past, I mean... who the hell needs luck in a contractor gig? Especially when you aren't one and just telling the government you are because smart peoplez needz moar moneyz?
> 
> Running multiple statistics when they are or are not aware I am manipulating their system has given me insight in their design, it's actually possible to enter a "random" side of things in their apps, just not when it's your turn to take a hit because your hourly/trip rate has exceeded their analysis.
> 
> ...


I got 2 issues with this thread

1. You're trying to portray yourself as this genius that cracked the code and knows the truth

Which goes with #2 ) you're harping a conspiracy theory that you made yourself believe and trying to 'enlighten' everyone


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

it makes perfect sense from their side to feed new drivers


----------



## cantstopwontstop (Sep 1, 2018)

as someone whose cancel rate has been 20-30%, has ignored hundreds of pings a week, has given out hundreds of 1 stars over the years, has sent the same amount of emails as 1 stars to unpair & state in writing that the ride was illegal & didn't cover my costs, i dont work for free yada yada yada

i can assure you 90% of the time its closest driver gets the ping

those farther away with destination filter set might get it

in areas with lots of drivers nearby someone else may get it due to gps collisions, elevation, other factors as GPS isn't always real time, & because stuff happens

i get more pings now then ever & 90+% are ignored or cancelled, lower than 4.8, farther than 5 minutes ignored, tmz from airport ignored, schools, stores, malls, restaurants, bars, clubs, churches events bus stops stations, rail stations, most residences, 5pm-3am ALL IGNORED, mostly hotels 30+ miles from airport

for the most part closest guy wins & if hes smart he gets details of the blank contract & cancels it if it's not paying least $10 unless they children in the 1980s they take em & failby design 96% of the time because math is fun


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Uberspaceshipdriver said:


> Nonono, you misunderstand...
> 
> I'm not saying how much clients pay or anything, I dig deeper into the app's design.


That's what I was talking about.

Start at 10 minutes


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> First of all - there are women drivers, also, so address your rantings to both sexes. Second -- your writing is your opinion. If you are only making $10/hour, why bother ??


Photo please.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Uberspaceshipdriver said:


> I don't make 10 bucks an hour, I make 25 to 30 on X on an average market, SF or NY or something else would be higher.
> 
> I said 10 bucks is the BARE MINIMUM, read and understand what I am trying to inculcate.
> 
> I could care less about what you want me to refer to, we are all "man" after all, get with reality and not the times.


------

You make over $25/hour ( you say ).
These company study trends and statistics, not individual drivers. The drivers are at the bottom of their food chain. 
Why don't you complain about the billions spent on research for auto-driven cars, air taxis and scooters, etc., instead of improving the business conditions for drivers.

Why don't you ask why Uber is sued for incorrectly calling their drivers independent contractors, however , they settle out of court and agree to pay 2 million to be divided between the drivers named in the lawsuit. They admit that they incorrectly listed them as I.C. but they, also, continue to use that term.

Why don't you ask why Uber continues to waste millions on lawsuits all over the world by operating in a grey area, instead of making things better for their drivers and they have the nerve to state that they lose money on every ride given.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Uberspaceshipdriver said:


> Luck is a thing of the past, I mean... who the hell needs luck in a contractor gig? Especially when you aren't one and just telling the government you are because smart peoplez needz moar moneyz?
> 
> Running multiple statistics when they are or are not aware I am manipulating their system has given me insight in their design, it's actually possible to enter a "random" side of things in their apps, just not when it's your turn to take a hit because your hourly/trip rate has exceeded their analysis.
> 
> ...


And how much is $10 an hour after your standard mileage deduction? $3? or less?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Uberspaceshipdriver said:


> Nonono, you misunderstand...
> 
> I'm not saying how much clients pay or anything, I dig deeper into the app's design.


Unless You have the source code and understand the programming language, you are just speculating. This topic has been discussed at length. There are certainly various factors, but type of ride requested and proximity to a rider are the primary criteria.

You need to understand the patent process before you start racing about "knowing" how the algorithm works. They need to cover any possible feature to make their patent application unique, and it is very common that things are included in the description that do not actually exist, but are potential ideas they want to protect.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Avoiding VIPs tend to lead to longer trips. VIPs use often so much because they live in the downtown area more often then not, so chances of a short rude is high. Those in the suburbs dont take uber enough to be VIP.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

cantstopwontstop said:


> i get more pings now then ever & 90+% are ignored or cancelled, lower than 4.8, farther than 5 minutes ignored, tmz from airport ignored, schools, stores, malls, restaurants, bars, clubs, churches events bus stops stations, rail stations, most residences, 5pm-3am ALL IGNORED, mostly hotels 30+ miles from airport


So you get that 30+ mile ride to the airport, then pick up a 7 mile ride from the airport to a residential neighborhood. What then? Dead head back to a location 30+ miles from the airport?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Uberspaceshipdriver said:


> Luck is a thing of the past, I mean... who the hell needs luck in a contractor gig? Especially when you aren't one and just telling the government you are because smart peoplez needz moar moneyz?
> 
> Running multiple statistics when they are or are not aware I am manipulating their system has given me insight in their design, it's actually possible to enter a "random" side of things in their apps, just not when it's your turn to take a hit because your hourly/trip rate has exceeded their analysis.
> 
> ...


 You remind be of the people the believe in a personal god

God dosent care for them individually any more than Uber cares for us as individuals

Uber and god set their respective enterprises into motion, now they run themselves

It's random, dude


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

oldfart said:


> You remind be of the people the believe in a personal god
> 
> God dosent care for them individually any more than Uber cares for us as individuals
> 
> ...


No wonder you feel hopeless.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Avoiding VIPs tend to lead to longer trips. VIPs use often so much because they live in the downtown area more often then not, so chances of a short rude is high. Those in the suburbs dont take uber enough to be VIP.


Really? I should tell my regulars. The ones that ride to the train every day.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberBeemer said:


> Really? I should tell my regulars. The ones that ride to the train every day.


Same difference if theyre taking regular, short rides in the city. I'll take a high rated VIP (4.9) but anything below that, i pass unless its 45+ or surge.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> First of all - there are women drivers, also, so address your rantings to both sexes.
> 
> If you are only making $10/hour, why bother ??


The pronouns that he used were: First person singular, second person plural and third person plural. The only gender specific pronouns in the English language are third person singular. That excludes the relative pronouns. Original Poster did not use any third person singular pronouns. In fact, colloquial English will employ the third person plural pronoun in an ungrammatical manner to indicate ambiguity or mixture of gender.

Anyone who is making ten dollars the hour WAS doing acceptably---in 1981. Anyone who is bragging about making ten dollars the hour as he drives TNC is an ant.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Uberspaceshipdriver said:


> Luck is a thing of the past, I mean... who the hell needs luck in a contractor gig? Especially when you aren't one and just telling the government you are because smart peoplez needz moar moneyz?
> 
> Running multiple statistics when they are or are not aware I am manipulating their system has given me insight in their design, it's actually possible to enter a "random" side of things in their apps, just not when it's your turn to take a hit because your hourly/trip rate has exceeded their analysis.
> 
> ...


Dude, your post reminds me that National Treasure 3 is coming out soon. Now thats a complicated conspiracy plot!



KK2929 said:


> First of all - there are women drivers, also, so address your rantings to both sexes. Second -- your writing is your opinion. If you are only making $10/hour, why bother ??


say it, sista



Cableguynoe said:


> Well this changes everything


and in a Zen way, it also changes nothing.


----------



## Lowdown (Apr 29, 2018)

After all their algorithms, analysis and pontifications...the app directs me to drive up a flight of stairs. Way back in the horse and buggy days it was a street but because it was so steep and guess the horses couldn't make it, they converted the street into stairs probably 65+ years ago. The steps are so old and overgrown with weeds and such I don't think its being used much today, if at all. However, this didn't stop Uber's top notched tech! Sorry my car doesn't go up stairs nor does it drive in water where several months ago I was directed to pick up pax in the river.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Lowdown said:


> the app directs me to drive up a flight of stairs


I've had a couple of beauts like that.

One was directing me over a bridge that had been demolished. The other was to go down a street that was no longer there. (There was a building there now, and not ecen a driveway.)

On the positive side, there's occasionally a back way that I didn't know about before, and it's nice to learn about those.

Christine


----------



## cantstopwontstop (Sep 1, 2018)

Coachman said:


> So you get that 30+ mile ride to the airport, then pick up a 7 mile ride from the airport to a residential neighborhood. What then? Dead head back to a location 30+ miles from the airport?


no i head back to my bed ignoring everything till im approx 30 miles back near home, i dont mind the dead head its $8 round trip for gas, , round up $10 maintenance i get $44-74xl after subtracting that 10ish + a $10 toll ; )

after 3 years my maintenance costs break down to $1.50 per ride 100K miles pretty much replaced everything except the engine/trans but its paid off, just had 3K off work finished so hopefully lasts till 2020 when it gets to old

im more than happy with 30+ an hour thats more than fair, my estimate that after gas & expenses id happily pick up everyone if i got least $10 on the less than 10 mile trips but as an adult human $2-6 net is unacceptable

to each they own 20-30 rides a week from bed beats 20-30 a day all over town especially since im not making much less, all depends on what time i want to bake as the wake is round 4am

i specifically moved to a place that paid most & was most efficient uber ride l, id assume 99% of drivers dont have that option, it shouldn't be that way but there's not much i can do if someone else accepts & completes the blank contracts that coerce free labor from them they have a choice, i tend to cancel & document it, apparently these sub $10 rides are getting serviced oh well

you could also not pay insurance & use smart tint to increase your earnings 10-20K a year, just to get by just to get by lol but i dont advise that it would be highly unethical & ubers all about ethics

5stars every markets different but i have no idea where $2-6 is acceptable for the service i pay that to get a plate or bottle deliverd 50 feet maybe a 5 pound pizza a few miles

uber charges double for scooter time than pays human drivers in thousands of pound of metal is the story everyone seems to be ignoring


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

cantstopwontstop said:


> i specifically moved to a place that paid most & was most efficient uber ride


Did I read this right? *You purposely moved somewhere and doing Uber was your primary motivation*?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

New2This said:


> Did I read this right? *You purposely moved somewhere and doing Uber was your primary motivation*?
> 
> View attachment 256964


Im moving (at least my wife says I am), but not for Uber.. Im hoping to pick a place where I have a better shot at Uber success than not, For example, where I am Uber dosent have an Uber Black or SUV or Lux option. But the neighboring market does. If I have a chance Im going to choose to live in the better Uber market

Some people choose to move into a better school district, or choose the suburbs over the big city. Im looking for the better area to establish a black car service


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

oldfart said:


> Im moving (at least my wife says I am), but not for Uber.. Im hoping to pick a place where I have a better shot at Uber success than not, For example, where I am Uber dosent have an Uber Black or SUV or Lux option. But the neighboring market does. If I have a chance Im going to choose to live in the better Uber market
> 
> Some people choose to move into a better school district, or choose the suburbs over the big city. Im looking for the better area to establish a black car service


Do you qualify for Black or SUV? If you do, does the market that does offer it even allow new enrollment? I know Atlanta has had Black and SUV enrollment locked out for the last 2 years.

I would just check before making a move based on those requirements.


----------



## cantstopwontstop (Sep 1, 2018)

New2This said:


> Did I read this right? *You purposely moved somewhere and doing Uber was your primary motivation*?
> 
> View attachment 256964


nope relocted for other business didnt want to sign lease in unknown city, after 3 weeks of enjoying the legal greenery i figured i should learn more of the city besides 3 dispensaries & sams club/wally world

& get paid for it, so signed up learned the city & made home base a $45-75 after gas from my bed ride. Did about a month in 4 areas before going with most efficient, profitable area with least traffic & bonus expensive toll. 1 ride pays for the 23 hours all living expenses. Haven't had a full time job since the 90s but an easy 1K a week on 20-30 hours actual road time does keep my wake & bake more regimented so i sacrafice not smoking from 11pm-7-9 depending on how the wind blows.

1st spot was nice area but traffic always sucked & the uber was like $34 now its $24, 2nd spot average area but airport was $20 must really suck now haven't picked up there in 3 years, 3 spot very nice area but a little to far about a $55 ride, 4th spot $44-74xl but 10 miles closer an better spot location wise, the goldilocks zone, the ants out here have to sleep, idle to stay warm/cold, circke & avoid the toll i take it everytime ; )

but i doubt my situation is most drivers since 96% fail, it shouldn't be like that, every blank contract should pay driver least $10 gross

but yeah 4 % do mighty damn good at it based on location, sleep schedule, & schedule availability.

nice ASSumption though ill slap myself with the 50K a year i get to moving to a booming area where 1 bedrooms are 2K a month the closest condos are half a mil & houses start at 800K for least 3 square miles and im right in the middle the ants cant compete, im guaranteed 2-3 airports a day from my bed, could do 3 more but my cancel rate would go from the 20-30s to the 50s or id be out 8+ more hours, id rather smoke & play ghost car all day

ill play this ponzi till it crumbles, buy out, bail out, too big to fail, who knows if i could tell the future i wouldn't be here, i do know uber is way past an organized crime racket & seems most of us accepting it...


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

oldfart said:


> You remind be of the people the believe in a personal god
> 
> God dosent care for them individually any more than Uber cares for us as individuals
> 
> ...


Why u go there? SMH.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Ubersinger said:


> Why u go there? SMH.


Only to make a point. 
Believing that Uber considers each ride and rider and then matches them with a specific driver to reward them or punish them is no different than believing in a fairy tale


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> ------
> 
> You make over $25/hour ( you say ) and you are still whining like a little girl !!!


funny choice of words from someone calling out another about sexist statements?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Great group of guys uber has


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Jesus Christ...


----------



## Y0d4 (Feb 6, 2018)

I love how people say they only do rides that pay x amount like how do you know how far there going please enlighten me you roll up to a hotel or call pax and say I only do airport I really don’t get it


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Y0d4 said:


> I love how people say they only do rides that pay x amount like how do you know how far there going please enlighten me you roll up to a hotel or call pax and say I only do airport I really don't get it


Thats my feeling too...

I get it, that if you station yourself at a nice hotel, you will get your share of airport runs, I do that, but I often get pinged by someone that works there, that needs a ride home... You just dont know and you cant be sure


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Thats my feeling too...
> 
> I get it, that if you station yourself at a nice hotel, you will get your share of airport runs, I do that, but I often get pinged by someone that works there, that needs a ride home... You just dont know and you cant be sure





Y0d4 said:


> I love how people say they only do rides that pay x amount like how do you know how far there going please enlighten me you roll up to a hotel or call pax and say I only do airport I really don't get it


Valid points, but it's all about probabilities. I have morning routines that definitely result in $10+ airport runs. Not making bank I assure you, but better than a bunch of $3 college student runs.


----------



## Funkeetooown (Sep 12, 2017)

Wow, well at least we know what Alex Jones is doing with his time now that he's been kicked off the internet.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

cantstopwontstop said:


> i can assure you 90% of the time its closest driver gets the ping
> 
> those farther away with destination filter set might get it
> 
> in areas with lots of drivers nearby someone else may get it due to gps collisions, elevation, other factors as GPS isn't always real time, & because stuff happens


I spoke to a surprisingly candid Uber phone rep the other day, after I was pingless for 30 minutes.
He said he can see on his end, there were A LOT of drivers in my area, and demand was very low.
(Did he just hint to me to go home? Lol)
He said ride requests go to the driver that has been waiting the longest.
He said he can see a few that have been waiting over 40 minutes, and oh...here's one that been waiting 50 minutes.
After those guys, I'm next.


----------



## Uberspaceshipdriver (Aug 17, 2018)

DJWolford said:


> 1. You're trying to portray yourself as this genius that cracked the code and knows the truth


You don't need to be a genius to crack anything here, what you suspected all along is just true, I just happen to be able to prove it.


dirtylee said:


> That's what I was talking about.
> 
> Start at 10 minutes


Oh that's what you were referring to, yeah I am aware of their learning design thus I'm able to exploit it in the funniest of ways, got 2 friends instant pay locked for abusing it within a day. (they made too much money and they locked them out of it thinking they were doing something) Which they were but they couldn't figure out what... so as long as you break that little "earnings barrier" they are already onto you which further proves how they gain control over who gets what.



UberBeemer said:


> Unless You have the source code and understand the programming language, you are just speculating. This topic has been discussed at length. There are certainly various factors, but type of ride requested and proximity to a rider are the primary criteria.
> 
> You need to understand the patent process before you start racing about "knowing" how the algorithm works. They need to cover any possible feature to make their patent application unique, and it is very common that things are included in the description that do not actually exist, but are potential ideas they want to protect.


No speculations here my good man.

You do not need source code to be able to show the difference between something being "on" or "off", I would explain more but anything said here is instantly seen by a shill and reported to HQ which will eventually end up in system redesign, it only takes one piece of true info posted here for them to start the process, they have done it with me countless times by just spying on what I'm doing, until I stopped them from doing so =).



oldfart said:


> ou remind be of the people the believe in a personal god
> 
> God dosent care for them individually any more than Uber cares for us as individuals
> 
> ...


There is no God, only me.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Uberspaceshipdriver said:


> No speculations here my good man.
> 
> You do not need source code to be able to show the difference between something being "on" or "off", I would explain more but anything said here is instantly seen by a shill and reported to HQ which will eventually end up in system redesign, it only takes one piece of true info posted here for them to start the process, they have done it with me countless times by just spying on what I'm doing, until I stopped them from doing so =).


Pure speculation. Based on circumstantial observations. You're not alone. Lots of people here feel they can "prove" the way the dispatch app works. I don't see how any of it passes the test of scientific process.

I would also suggest that you, or any one of us, aren't special enough that Uber is spying on us. They have no need to look here. They have all the data they need to mine. They can tell which of you are gaming surges. They know how many times I cancel rides or decline pings. And, they have no access to your identity here.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

UberBeemer said:


> Pure speculation. Based on circumstantial observations. You're not alone. Lots of people here feel they can "prove" the way the dispatch app works. I don't see how any of it passes the test of scientific process.
> 
> I would also suggest that you, or any one of us, aren't special enough that Uber is spying on us. They have no need to look here. They have all the data they need to mine. They can tell which of you are gaming surges. They know how many times I cancel rides or decline pings. And, they have no access to your identity here.


I think d0n's point is that after he posted a bug here it was closed very quickly, but before he posted it it was out there for years.
I think they close bugs so quickly after Donnie posts them because big amount of drivers start to use them.
Uberspaceshipdriver how do you exploit new app? I've tried to proceed it via flex, and it didn't work out.


----------



## Uberspaceshipdriver (Aug 17, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Pure speculation. Based on circumstantial observations. You're not alone. Lots of people here feel they can "prove" the way the dispatch app works. I don't see how any of it passes the test of scientific process.


I don't speculate, I mean, I used to by educated guess and observation but once we got our hands dirty with actual computer science, I think... I can pretty much prove what I claim, don't get me wrong though, the system is layered and random does in fact exist which causes results to vary when you are simply trying to observe without pressing the right switches.



UberBeemer said:


> I would also suggest that you, or any one of us, aren't special enough that Uber is spying on us. They have no need to look here. They have all the data they need to mine. They can tell which of you are gaming surges. They know how many times I cancel rides or decline pings. And, they have no access to your identity here.


I am special, my momma always said so.

No really, I've gone months doing stuff in Uber until I posted a general idea of it here, half a week later, fix or attempted fix. Without going too far, I made a post about a sign in one of my airports and some strange behavior from drivers in my area, guess what? The sign was gone within a day, if that's not shills running to their masters with news, dunno what is. Uber can't afford to guess, they have to act or lose at this point.

As far as them getting their hands on my info, I mean they know who I am as I never hid myself before (if they ever got emails or IP's from here, this was on my first account which they fired a while back, now my second one is a bit more shady not to mention even if they wanted my info from this website it would all be bogus).

But don't worry I'm not implying you guys give them info, they could probably hack it, I mean how hard is it to pull a list of emails/IP's from a forum? Still, identifying stuff that happens within their system only takes a slight hint before that slightly odd behavior gets investigated.

They only have the data you provide them as you allow them.



Robkaaa said:


> Uberspaceshipdriver how do you exploit new app? I've tried to proceed it via flex, and it didn't work out.


Using the block grabber from flex? Maybe because they have no blocks.


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

Uberspaceshipdriver said:


> I don't speculate, I mean, I used to by educated guess and observation but once we got our hands dirty with actual computer science, I think... I can pretty much prove what I claim, don't get me wrong though, the system is layered and random does in fact exist which causes results to vary when you are simply trying to observe without pressing the right switches.
> 
> I am special, my momma always said so.
> 
> ...


Just processing for a patch. It works on old version, but new one just cannot be processed. I wonder if you do your magic on Android or iPhone


----------



## Uberspaceshipdriver (Aug 17, 2018)

Robkaaa said:


> Just processing for a patch. It works on old version, but new one just cannot be processed. I wonder if you do your magic on Android or iPhone


No idea about the android version of it but there was a post about creating your own block grabber here from the source in the flex section, you needed linux installed though...


----------



## Listen41 (May 6, 2018)

Uberspaceshipdriver said:


> Luck is a thing of the past, I mean... who the hell needs luck in a contractor gig? Especially when you aren't one and just telling the government you are because smart peoplez needz moar moneyz?
> 
> Running multiple statistics when they are or are not aware I am manipulating their system has given me insight in their design, it's actually possible to enter a "random" side of things in their apps, just not when it's your turn to take a hit because your hourly/trip rate has exceeded their analysis.
> 
> ...


I am totally agree with you. You make a lot of sense and raise many valid points.

That is what frustrate me more than anything else. They are not our employer but they control everything about us and our employment.



Uberspaceshipdriver said:


> I don't make 10 bucks an hour, I make 25 to 30 on X on an average market, SF or NY or something else would be higher.
> 
> I said 10 bucks is the BARE MINIMUM, read and understand what I am trying to inculcate.
> 
> I could care less about what you want me to refer to, we are all "man" after all, get with reality and not the times.


In Houston market, it is hard to make more than ten dollar an hour.



UberBeemer said:


> Unless You have the source code and understand the programming language, you are just speculating. This topic has been discussed at length. There are certainly various factors, but type of ride requested and proximity to a rider are the primary criteria.
> 
> You need to understand the patent process before you start racing about "knowing" how the algorithm works. They need to cover any possible feature to make their patent application unique, and it is very common that things are included in the description that do not actually exist, but are potential ideas they want to protect.


The real message are lost in Verbiage. In order to make more than a ten dollars an hour, The drivers needs to make at least 3 short trip or two medium trip or one airport trip. All these algorithm are bunch of garbage.

I had tried all different approach, it is mathematically impossible to make a decent living wage with UBER after we pay our expenses. It is the Fuber who makes the money using us illegally and from the Passenger. Please tell us why it cost Uber $2.90 to generate a $5 trip. It is all done by automated system? On top of that why Uber charging service charges to teh customers and taking their money while giving us the Bare minimum?



Coachman said:


> So you get that 30+ mile ride to the airport, then pick up a 7 mile ride from the airport to a residential neighborhood. What then? Dead head back to a location 30+ miles from the airport?


Most of the time , our airport trip is $20 minus the toll, minus the ags and average and hour to go and come back( Houston). If we do not get atleast 2 long trip over $20 , our days are pretty much screwed.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Listen41 said:


> In Houston market, it is hard to make more than ten dollar an hour.


I agree with that. Been there, done that, got the tee shirt. Every now and then, you get a couple of great trips in a row, but it's rare.



Listen41 said:


> Please tell us why it cost Uber $2.90 to generate a $5 trip.


Cost has nothing to do with it. It's what they charge. They're not a charity.

Christine


----------



## unadhesived (Jul 7, 2017)

Go ahead and try to find a way around it these control freaks have an AI bot that will learn your pattern, and then correct it to get you back on track with the psychos at Uber. These psychos are mental and they don't care about making money more than they care about control & Power and feeling uppity and snobby in San Francisco and how cool they are. They are also very low chakra subhumans that thrive on controlling others and slavery. These are trolls that have scammed their way to the top of the totem pole. They also stole the idea of ride-sharing from someone else.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

Uberspaceshipdriver said:


> Luck is a thing of the past, I mean... who the hell needs luck in a contractor gig? Especially when you aren't one and just telling the government you are because smart peoplez needz moar moneyz?
> 
> Running multiple statistics when they are or are not aware I am manipulating their system has given me insight in their design, it's actually possible to enter a "random" side of things in their apps, just not when it's your turn to take a hit because your hourly/trip rate has exceeded their analysis.
> 
> ...


Play casino to understand!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DJWolford said:


> I got 2 issues with this thread
> 
> 1. You're trying to portray yourself as this genius that cracked the code and knows the truth
> 
> Which goes with #2 ) you're harping a conspiracy theory that you made yourself believe and trying to 'enlighten' everyone


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> First of all - there are women drivers, also, so address your rantings to both sexes. Second -- your writing is your opinion. If you are only making $10/hour, why bother ??


*triggered*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> *triggered*


 " Miles to go before you Sleep"
REMEMBER
" Miles to go before you Sleep"

" Question EVERYTHING"
" Think for Yourself"

Free Will.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

No one control when log in or log out. Rest figure out for yourself. Good game for luck!!!


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Who knew, uBer abd lyft are my doms


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

U


Juggalo9er said:


> Who knew, uBer abd lyft are my doms


Uber custom builds app functions geared towards obsessive compulsive personalities . . . just 3 more rides to reach $10.00 !


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

If they think you are making too much money, they send you only non tipper riders. They know who tips and who doesn't.


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> U
> 
> Uber custom builds app functions geared towards obsessive compulsive personalities . . . just 3 more rides to reach $10.00 !


What !!!!! Running for $10!!! Missing Lyft rides for $50!!! Done that!!! After second consecutive ride on Uber, accepted Lyft ride!!! Loose $10 on Uber, win $100 on Lyft. Now, who control my performance????



Drivincrazy said:


> If they think you are making too much money, they send you only non tipper riders. They know who tips and who doesn't.


Sure, and they know when you log off!!!!!


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

They may be in control of what rides they send me but I am in control of what rides I accept .


----------



## TDR (Oct 15, 2017)

U/L send message to log out.


----------

